# latex tubes w. 80mm valve?



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking for some latex tubes with 80mm valves. I'm doing some time trial and want to try using latex tubes with my S-Works Cotton Turbo tires, but can't seem to find any with a long valve suitable for a deep section rim. It doesn't appear as if anyone even makes them? Is this true? I'd think that there'd be plenty of options, as it seems that the prime draw for latex tubes is the low rolling resistance which is perfect for the time trial crowd that would also be on deep section wheels.... no?


----------



## kcb203 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nobody makes them. Get Vittorias with a removable core then a valve extension. I'm much happier with the removable core extensions than just putting a hollow tube over the end of a regular valve.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

kcb203 said:


> Nobody makes them. Get Vittorias with a removable core then a valve extension. I'm much happier with the removable core extensions than just putting a hollow tube over the end of a regular valve.


After a bit of research, I came to the conclusion that no one makes them. I have some of the hollow tubes, so I'll give them a try first, but I did order the Vittorias so if they don't work out so well, I'll get the good extenders.


----------

